# 65 GTO door removal



## bluegoat2033 (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone know where I may buy a door wrench for a 65 ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, can you specify the application? Are you removing the door, the door panel or the handles?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I removed and installed the doors with the hinges after I removed the front fenders.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I need to change the driver's side hinges on my '67....I was thinking of cutting /driving out the hinge pin so the hinge would come apart, allowing the door to be removed with no tools. Then, the bolts/screws could be accessed easily without pulling the sheet metal. Only works if you replace the hinges, tho'. I think you can get an offset wrench in there with it all together....I have not heard of a "door wrench", though. Good luck.


----------



## bluegoat2033 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you for your welcome. The door hinge uses a specialty GM tool it's an offset wrench (odd angle) with a long handle I did see it in a catalog about 20 years back. Using this tool makes the job of alignment alot easier. If I find my 65 Pontiac tempest book the part number is listed. Thanks for the quick response and glad to see htis group is active


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> I need to change the driver's side hinges on my '67....I was thinking of cutting /driving out the hinge pin so the hinge would come apart, allowing the door to be removed with no tools. Then, the bolts/screws could be accessed easily without pulling the sheet metal. Only works if you replace the hinges, tho'. I think you can get an offset wrench in there with it all together....I have not heard of a "door wrench", though. Good luck.


Here is a hinge pin popper;

Steck Door Hinge Pin Popper, Model# 21835 in Automotive - BizRate



bluegoat2033 said:


> Thank you for your welcome. The door hinge uses a specialty GM tool it's an offset wrench (odd angle) with a long handle I did see it in a catalog about 20 years back. Using this tool makes the job of alignment alot easier. If I find my 65 Pontiac tempest book the part number is listed. Thanks for the quick response and glad to see htis group is active


Here are tools for you door hinge adjustments;
Kent-Moore J-22585-O1 9/16" Hex Door Hinge Wrench for GM


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, 05! For $90, I think I'll probably be fabricating my own, though!!! (Until I round off all of the heads and scratch the paint, and THEN pay the $90!!!)
Jeff


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

I just used a large (#4 I think) phillips head tip and a small box wrench. It is a pain though and if I had to do it all over again $24 might not be so bad. If you go the cheaper tip route, buy two of them when you find them because odds are you'll drop one into the bottom of the fender the process. (Long flex magnet and a prayer to recover it!)
Good luck//Mike


----------



## bluegoat2033 (Oct 31, 2008)

Thank you "05GTO" just what I was looking for. I did adjust the doors with different offset wrenches in the past but never had an easy time of it. Im too old now to be busting my knuckles. I would like the time I spend to be enjoyable and not feeling like going I was going to work.


----------



## Fred007 (Jul 23, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Here is a hinge pin popper;
> 
> Steck Door Hinge Pin Popper, Model# 21835 in Automotive - BizRate
> 
> So, can you just pop the pins and remove the doors? Would this not save you from adjusting them when you replace them? Unless of course, you needed to adjust them in the first place.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Most of the time they go out of adjustment (latch side drops) is from worn pins and bushings, renewing the pins and bushing should put the door back to were it should be. :cheers


----------

